# Blasc Crafter geht nicht



## Deathmagica (27. Januar 2007)

Ich wollt nur mal fragen, warum meine Visitenkarten nicht aktualisiert werden ?????
Name: Deathmagica
Realm: Blackrock
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Rasse: Gnom

Auf der Karte wird 60 angezeigt, bin aber schon 65 und der Blasc Crafter überträgt keine Daten mehr. Woran liegt das.


----------



## hplraid (28. Januar 2007)

Hi Deathmagica ^^

es wir so sein das der Server von Blasc überlastet sind daher wir der Clint keine Daten übertragen.


----------



## White Jen (29. Januar 2007)

meine version scheint nicht mehr aktuell,obwohl ich mir die neuere Version vor paar wochen erst geholt hab. Naja,versuch ichs eben nochmal...


----------

